# Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites



## brego (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone had success trading into the new Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites? If so, what was your opinion? How do they compare to the original Manhattan Club? I was also curious as to why Manhattan Club is affiliated with RCI but the Penthouse Suites are affiliated with II.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think they will never be available in II.  

Has anyone any info in these units?

Anne


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 15, 2006)

I would think it would be too early in their sales cycle. Didn't the MC just start selling the penthouses within the last year or two? Even though MC claimed they sold out immediately, there has to be some time that passes before current owners start to deposit their weeks for exchanges. I don't think there are developer weeks out there for the penthouses since MC claim they sold out. 

A possible reason why there has been such a large supply of MC units (NOT penthouse units) deposited in RCI Points is the supply might have been developer weeks. The developer permitted credit of regular units to be applied to penthouse units. This forced the developer to "buy" back the regular units that were turned in for credit by the owners. 

Additionally, I read somewhere that MC regular units are now in the RCI Points system.


----------



## jancpa (Feb 15, 2006)

Another Tugger today (on Sightings) mentioned that The Manhattan Club has 240 units with RCI but only 24 Penthouse units with II which could explain the scarcity.


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 15, 2006)

jancpa said:
			
		

> Another Tugger today (on Sightings) mentioned that The Manhattan Club has 240 units with RCI but only 24 Penthouse units with II which could explain the scarcity.



The post is pasted as below ....

Lots of units at MC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am at the MC now - there are 240 units here with RCI; just 24 with II. The MC has been open about 10 years; people want to exchange and go elsewhere. There ia a big world out there - more than just NYC!
__________________
M. Murray
Burke, VA 

This means to say there are total physical units of 240 (times 51 or 52 for the amount of weeks available) with RCI. Same math for the 24 with II.


----------



## brego (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you for your input. Your comments make sense. Unfortunately, the timeshare that I own trades through II not RCI so the MC units are not available to me. I had hoped to take my son to NYC for a birthday/graduations gift. I guess I had better thinking about renting.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever received a Manhattan Club exchange through SFX?


----------



## lynne (Feb 16, 2006)

When we bank our Manhattan Club unit, we always use SFX exclusively as they provide a bonus week of value, unlike RCI.  Before banking, we ask if there is a specific week SFX wants us to reserve for them in case they have already have a request.


----------



## brego (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't mean to sound ignorant but what is SFX?


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 16, 2006)

brego said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound ignorant but what is SFX?



One feature of this BBS is the ease with which you can do a search of terms. SFX is a term. If you do a search of SFX you will obtain a lot of posts.

SFX is the abbreviation for a smaller exchange company, San Francisco Exchange. They are known for their high end resort availabilities.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 17, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever received a Manhattan Club exchange through SFX?



SFx offered me a summer week at MC but i could not go. I will try again in 2007


----------



## Werner (Feb 19, 2006)

brego, We have been on the II waiting list for an MC Penthouse week anytime during Nov/Dec '06 for about 4 months.  We will keep it open until the bitter end but I am not expecting much.  II seems to have quite a few resorts with "limited" availability.  I think that translates to "no way".


----------

